# [OT] Risiko su linux?

## Vurdak

Premetto che ho googlato parecchio, sia cercando Risiko che cercando risk. Ho trovato solo due risultati, solo xfrisk e teg..Il problema di questi due è che non si può giocare in locale ma solo in rete, ma server dove giocare sembrano non esistere..

Le domande sono due: 

1) esistono dei server possibili?

2) esiste un gioco dove si può giocare in locale?

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BikE

Con xfrisk in rete giochi.... non esistono server credo ma ti puoi collegare ad un determinato ip...

----------

## Vurdak

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Con xfrisk in rete giochi.... non esistono server credo ma ti puoi collegare ad un determinato ip...

 

Il problema sta nel trovare gli ip  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

io ho missionrisk... e sto diventanto pazzo... devo giocare in emulazione.. perchè c'è solo per win.. 

multiplayer lan..internet..

----------

## BikE

 *Vurdak wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   Con xfrisk in rete giochi.... non esistono server credo ma ti puoi collegare ad un determinato ip... 
> 
> Il problema sta nel trovare gli ip 

 

Io con FW non ho problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## Vurdak

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> io ho missionrisk... e sto diventanto pazzo... devo giocare in emulazione.. perchè c'è solo per win.. 
> 
> multiplayer lan..internet..

 

Io non riesco ad installarlo..una volta scompresso cerca un file che non so dove beccare  :Neutral: 

----------

## koma

posta l'errore

----------

## Vurdak

Ho scoperto come fare andare l'intelligenza artificiale con xfrisk..maronna che forti  :Shocked: 

----------

## BikE

 *Vurdak wrote:*   

> Ho scoperto come fare andare l'intelligenza artificiale con xfrisk..maronna che forti 

 

Ti ricordo che e' un computer... il concetto di forte e' alquanto astratto secondo me

----------

## superfayan

sapete se ne esiste una versione multi piattaforma? vorrei tanto giocare con i miei amici.. che hanno Win e MAC ... azz sarebbe proprio bello fare una bella partitozza in lan..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

forse sarebbe bello farla via internet.. per farla in lan a questo punto gioco al risiko reale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

se ci sono abbastanza giocatori fastweb una partita la ospito volentieri, altimenti una paritina onesta me la farei se qualcuno ospitasse  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

prima mettiamoci d'accordo su che client usare tra i 2 disponibili

----------

## otaku

mmm a me teg piace... però boh vediamo altri pareri...

----------

## Wave2184

io gioco a questo su win e mac...

http://sillysoft.net/lux/

c è anche la versione per linux....non l ho mai provata però...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io giocavo con bike usando xfrisk tempo fa... e funzionava assai bene, aveva l'unico difetto che chi cominciava il 99% delle volte vinceva anche... e vabbè.

ho provato anche un altro risk, in java e quidi multipiattaforma, trovato su sourceforge e non c'è in portage, però mi pare avesse qualche problema con la rete, mentre per il locale era il migliore  :Very Happy: 

usavo anche teg, però moooooooooolto tempo fa quindi non mi ricordo nada ^^

per un risiko online io ci sono (quasi) sempre  :Very Happy:  p.s. va bene qualsiasi client, meglio teg però  :Razz: 

----------

## aokmanga

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> io gioco a questo su win e mac...
> 
> http://sillysoft.net/lux/
> 
> c è anche la versione per linux....non l ho mai provata però...

 

ma è bellissimo questo linux ci sono anche le mappe per la seconda guerra mondiale :O

peccato sia demo  :Rolling Eyes: 

io lo provo però  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> sapete se ne esiste una versione multi piattaforma? vorrei tanto giocare con i miei amici.. che hanno Win e MAC ... azz sarebbe proprio bello fare una bella partitozza in lan.. 

 

Sarebbe bello avere solo amici con linux XD

in ogni caso... mi sembra di aver sentito di un certo ksirk o cose simili... su www.happypenguin.org ovviamente.

Ciauz!!

----------

## cagnaluia

Ciao,

http://jrisk.sourceforge.net/download.htm

ho trovato questo bel Risiko.. . freeaware, in java.

E' anche server volendo.

Facciamo una partitina?

PS: come lo installo su gentoo? 

ho blackdown-jdk.... ma se scrivo:

```

java Risk_install_1.0.8.4.jar

```

mi da un errore, un exception sul main....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

c'era già questo thread

Per la partitina ci sto  :Very Happy: 

Per installarlo... c'è in portage!

```
* games-board/jrisk

     Available versions:  1.0.7.6 ~1.0.8.3 ~1.0.8.4

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://jrisk.sourceforge.net

     Description:         The well-known board game, written in java

```

----------

## cagnaluia

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> c'era già questo thread
> 
> Per la partitina ci sto 
> 
> Per installarlo... c'è il portage!
> ...

 

porcaccia.. e io che credevo fosse introvabile... grrr.. ok.. emergo.. sull epia... ahhuahuahauha

faccio una prova di collegamento.. natto la porta 4444 e posto l'indirizzo IP... lol.. ciauz

----------

## cagnaluia

no.. niente.. ho fatto dei test.. ma escono degli strani errori quando faccio un multiplayer..

----------

## Cazzantonio

Questo post non ha capo ne' coda

Non si capisce se è una richiesta di supporto perché non funziona qualcosa (nell qual caso è probabilmente OT perché questo forum da supporto a gentoo e all'installazione dei programmi attraverso portage... se è un problema del programma vai sul sito del programma e contatta il programmatore) oppure se cagnaluia sta cercando gente per giocare in rete (nel qual caso è esageratamente OT... se fossi un arbitro sarebbe cartellino giallo...)

Per ora lo chiudo e ammonisco cagnaluia a non crearne altri simili.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se invece fossi io idiota a non aver capito il senso di questo post (spam gratuito?) allora chiedo umilmente scusa e sono dispostissimo a riaprirlo

P.S Ti è già stato detto cagnaluia che la maggior parte dei tuoi post sono caotici e incomprensibili? Mi pare di si... specialmente il fatto che tendi a postare il tuo flusso di coscienza che, oltre a non essere di estremo interesse per i frequentatori del forum, rende il topic assolutamente illeggibile

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Per ora lo chiudo...

 

Mi sembra meglio fare il merge con il topic gentilmente indicato da ProT-0-TypE  :Wink: 

----------

## Giambo

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho blackdown-jdk.... ma se scrivo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

java -jar Risk.jar

```

Buon divertimento  :Wink:  !

----------

